# XLR microphone + mixer connect to PC



## Jaffakeik (Apr 10, 2017)

Hello. Recently I bought xlr microphone AT2050 and mixer ALTO ZMX122FX. Got xlr cable and bought some of rca cables for mixer. So the thing is I pluged micro into mixer turned on phantom power plugged in headphones in mixer to test micro before i connect it to pc. So it worked very good and quality and voice effects where superb too.
Ok then i connected rca cable to input for micro into micro slot into motherboard. Micro worked i tested through PC. Then I tried to re ord voice effects but there's where problem started voice effect wasnt not even nearly as good recording it to pc as they sounded straight from mixer as i tested in begining. 
So question is what did i do wrong? Do i neef apmlifiler or soundcard to make effects as good and strong as they are when testing mixer without pc. Coz i wanted those effects to apply to my stream on twitch, but they sound terrible when connected to pc. So anything else i need to buy to make em stronger for pc connection. Thanks

P.S.
When i tested it without pc it sounded like MANvsGAME streamer sounds on stream but when i tested through pc voice effects basically arent noticable. So how to make my voice effects sound like his echo reverb sub welcoming feature


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 10, 2017)

Have you checked the microphone settings in Windows? This is usually why you get really low crappy volume.
It might also be that the mic has too high impedance and as such needs an amplifier such as the mixer you got to produce good sound quality.
I have an "active" mic that I used for recording videos and without the supplied battery pack, it's useless with my camcorder for example, but it works with my PC.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 10, 2017)

I tried it max out but voice effects just dont sound on stream or pc recorded videos as they sound straight from mixer. So not sure what's the problem


----------



## BaRRoS (Apr 10, 2017)

Where did you connect your output cable on the mixer? Its probably on direct input mode (bypassing all effects applyed on the mixer).


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 10, 2017)

Its connected to AUX out what is located on top right corner of mixer. I mean effects are there but they are not so alive and clear as listening directly to mixer.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 10, 2017)

It needs 48V phantom?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Apr 10, 2017)

Mixer got phantom inbuilt, but i never tried micro without phantom i always turn on phantom when use micro. But micro description says it requires phantom power.


----------

